# Changing Multiple File extensions in one go



## Classy2864 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello,

This is my first time here so I hope I am going to do this correctly. I don't know how, but some time ago, I found that my collection of music in my PC had the file extension changed.

I have a Toshiba Satelite Pro L20 with M/S XP Service pack 2.. and I have 1988 songs with a dodgy extension  

In the my folders, the tab for " hide file extension" is NOT clicked and I can change the file extension of the songs, one by one... but with nearly 2000 to do.. the thought is killing me.

The extension I have right now is .MP3^ and I want them all to be .MP3 without that half hat that I have no idea what it is for

Some of the songs are .WMA^ but they are also wearing the same ^ hat...

What do i have to do so that i can change the extensions in one go on all 1988 songs, I tried from one of your other questions and used the ren command thing, but i must be doing someting wrong.. and while i have a certain understanding of computers, when it asks me for paths and directories and the like, it makes me want to run away... lol

Pleaseeeeeeeee help..


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Get a file rename utility, Rename Master is a good one.


----------



## Classy2864 (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for that Stanley, I have downloaded the program, but dont have a clue what I am supposed to do with it.. Is there an easier way.??. Baby language would be good..


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Find where the files are and then use the replace command to replace the extension with mp3. Here's a screen shot:


----------



## Classy2864 (Jul 3, 2007)

Sorry, I don't have a clue what that program is about. Thanks for your help anyway.. xx


----------

